# Saying HI



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Snickers (7 Months +) is proving difficult to train to properly say Hi to new people. She insists on jumping up on people. Adults endure it because she's still small enough not to cause much alarm. Kids don't like it - at all. The problem I have is getting her to behave when on a walk and we encounter someone else on the sidewalk. I keep her on a very short leash, but still she's jumping trying to get the peoples attention etc. She doesn't really "lunge", just on her hind legs trying to jump up.

What's the thinking on getting this under control?

Cheers!

Jim, Lynda and Snickers too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> Snickers (7 Months +) is proving difficult to train to properly say Hi to new people. She insists on jumping up on people. Adults endure it because she's still small enough not to cause much alarm. Kids don't like it - at all. The problem I have is getting her to behave when on a walk and we encounter someone else on the sidewalk. I keep her on a very short leash, but still she's jumping trying to get the peoples attention etc. She doesn't really "lunge", just on her hind legs trying to jump up.
> 
> What's the thinking on getting this under control?
> 
> ...


With children on the street, I would stand on her leash so she CAN'T get her front feet up off the ground, and then let them pat her with lots of praise and treats for staying down. (even though she really doesn't have any choice.

If there are adults you can get to work with this with you, you can work it a different way. When she runs toward them and jumps at them, tell them to fold their arms, not even LOOK at her, and turn away. If she moves in front of them, they need to turn again. Only when she has all 4 feet on the floor should they acknowledge her, tell her she's a good girl and, perhaps, give her a small treat. You have to find people who are willing to be CONSISTENT with this... giving her absolutely no positive feedback until she stays down. With everyone else, use the foot on the leash technique so that she just can't do it.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah, I've failed at the no jumping on ppl thing. Ollie doesn't really jump, he puts paws on the person's knee or there abouts, and he kind of balances himself that way, on his hind legs. trying to get the new person's attention. he only jumps up and down for me when I come home.

it's funny b/c my new pup, an anatolian, I started right away when I got him to reinforce sitting in front of me as a waiting behavior (with a treat), and he does it all the time, and doesn't jump up on me. He's generalized to other ppl as well. 

I guess the attention Ollie gets from that stance is reinforcing enough.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I've failed at this too. And Henry is very well trained in every other area. I tend to view it as natural exuberance. I love that he is so enthusiastic about greeting every living thing and I admit, I let him get away with it. My bad!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think we tend to be a little lax with our small dogs since they can't do much damage but I am guilty of not training well myself! Abby is a little shy so I don't have to worry about her acting like that around strangers but if it's someone she knows - look out! We have, however, trained her to come down the stairs and wait for her grandpa to get down them before she jumps all over him. So, I guess I'm not much help, Jim!


----------



## Havmama (Jun 28, 2010)

I think most important is to instruct people not to give her any attention if she's jumping up, just to ignore her until she calms down and stops jumping. Maybe you can keep a container of treats by the door, and have people give her some love and a treat when she calms down, just to reinforce the behavior?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I also see a big difference between JUMPING on people (or body slamming them, which Kodi occasionally tries if he's really over excited!) and respectfully and gently putting paws on a knee, especially when invited. We often invite Kodi to "give me a hug", which means he's allowed to gently put his paws on our legs. It makes it easier to get face-to-face with a little dog. But I don't want him doing it unless he's asked, and I NEVER want the jump or body slam behavior!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I almost failed at this. I say almost Yogi is a bigger Hav at 17pds and a very good friend came over with her husband for dinner and I didn't think about it when she said "Please I afraid of dogs" I was taken aback because a long time ago she had a big dog. It was the only dog she ever had and it did not take her fear away. I felt so bad that my guest was uncomfortable, Yogi started classes a week later and I started to do the ignore divert excitement he will get a toy or nylar bone and jump on the back of the couch until he is calm and invited to visit guests. It was hard and sometimes he blows it but there is nothing more motivating then the guilt of causing discomfort to someone you love.


----------

